# GPS info?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the Magellan Sporttrack that is way old but honestly does everything I need. Mark the truck so I can find my way back and gives me gps coordinates as well as marks my trail and tracks my speed and distance. However, there are a few things I would like in a new GPS. Here's my biggest wants in a GPS.

#1 affordable GPS maps: I'm clueless on waht to expect for factory downloaded mapping vs say topo maps? The city stuff isn't what I'm looking for, mainly want the waters and the terrain.

#2: real time gps coordinates. I don't want to have to be moving to have gps track me. I want the information reliable.

#3: I'm not aware of capabilities of google earth and gps, but I spend a lot of time on google earth and would love to have access or something similar to good earth in the palm of my hand.

Other things I find interesting in a gps is the capability of having 2 gps's and knowing where each other is. The radio's built in like the rhino are nice but not necissary and I would care less about a built in camera like one i was looking at recently online. Also, I am more an avid fisherman then a hunter so should I be looking at a marine type gps? So many questions.... :roll:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If I could have google earth as my GPS that'de be all I need or want with a decent size screen. I think it's Garmin that has the google eath option but with a monthly subscription.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Last year I started using my iphone and an ipad for all of my gps needs. Cheap apps that work great, excellent and cheap if not free maps. Google Earth can be used over the top of them and in unison in many cases. The resolution smokes every gps on the market. You can save waypoints, customize, do everything that you will ever need. I would imagine that many android phones will do the same thing. I just happen to be an Apple guy. I sync all of my info from the phone to the ipad and my mac seamlessly.

The only thing that you won't have is the ability to locate somebody else in the event that you don't have cell service. Take a look into. I have a Garmin Oregon and a Rino and I will be letting them go.

Here is a link to read through and consider.

http://adventurealan.com/iphone4gps.htm


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> If I could have google earth as my GPS that'de be all I need or want with a decent size screen. I think it's Garmin that has the google eath option but with a monthly subscription.


The Google earth subscription for Garmin is around $30 a year if I remember right. Garmin also makes a 2-way radio that allows you to see the GPS location of who you are talking to. I assume that is also available with Google earth. My Garmin is part of a hound tracking system so I can have a buddy take one of my dog collars so I know exactly where they are that way. Pretty amazing technology.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

americanforkdude,

#1: Check out this link for free topo with water sources. http://www.miscjunk.org/mj/mp_uttopo.html 
Scroll down under the "download" heading and click the installer for whatever system you run (PC or mac). You will need Garmin software though to put it on your GPS.

#3: This is called Birdseye imagery. It's $30 per year but is only available on certain units. However, as has already been mentioned, there are some good phone apps that have satellite imagery and topo. I think Cabelas makes a cheap one. There are also fishing apps with underwater topo and tracking capabilities.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Do the antennas on phones and tablets work as well as a gps unit. I have 7 inch tablet that works great around town but how well will it work down in dark canyon? Is a phone or tablet a suitable replacement for a gps unit?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My iPhone and ipad worked flawlessly last year in deep canyons. It is not the antenna that does it for a phone. It is a GPS chip that works the same as a any other GPS. Btw I have used Birdseye imagery to a great extent and the when you download the google earth images they are simply far superior resolution and they are free. I'm telling you I have scents hours upon hours on both the GPS and the tablet/phone and I will never use a "GPS" again. There no difference in he chips that are used in any of the units.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> My iPhone and ipad worked flawlessly last year in deep canyons. It is not the antenna that does it for a phone. It is a GPS chip that works the same as a any other GPS. Btw I have used Birdseye imagery to a great extent and the when you download the google earth images they are simply far superior resolution and they are free. I'm telling you I have scents hours upon hours on both the GPS and the tablet/phone and I will never use a "GPS" again. There no difference in he chips that are used in any of the units.


How do you protect your Ipad when in the feild?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a case that is called a gumdrop that works pretty good. I typically carried the ipad with me mostly scouting and used it for notes a daily log type stuff and kept the iPhone with me during the day hunts. It also has the flashlight app that I have used in a pinch. A night I would sync the two if needed. We are no where close to cell service where we hunt so you must be sure that your tablet has a GPS chip. Not all of them do. Most of the time both the phone and the tablet were accurate to within 12 to 16 feet.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool thanks for all the suggestions. I like the phone idea since your always carrying it anyways. I bought a Windows HTC Radar phone and I have a Outdoor navigation app for $5. It says it can track you and do all the stuff a gps can and says -Offline map mode (you can download maps and later use it without internet connection). It has a free trial I'll give it a try but my phone is through T-Mobile and the internet service seems to kind of suck. Does that mean it won't track me in the hills?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not necessarily. If it has a GPS chip, which it probably does, it will be fine. We lose cell service about 8 miles away from our hunt area and they work fine. GPS and cellular triangulation are entirely different animals.


----------

